# Care for a riccia rock?



## Zenzi (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw a nice big rock covered with riccia for sale at my lfs. They are asking $19.95 which is fine with me because it's about what I'd pay online after shipping, it's a pretty nice sized rock, and I like that I get to see how healthy it is before I buy it.

I know it's easy enough to make, but I'm new to this and don't have as much time as I'd like so I don't mind paying a bit more to have it done for me.

I have 65 watts over a 29, co2 is arriving next week, ferts arrive next week, currently dosing with excel. 

lfs told me that I didn't have enough light for the riccia even with co2.

I found a light identical to what I already have on craigslist for $35 so I'm going to pick that up and that will put me at 130 watts over a 29 gallon.

I should be able to grow anything and everything right?

What do I need to know about the riccia? Will it eventually rot away? Do I just trim it down to keep it going?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes with that much light you can grow anything. Be consistent with your ferts and your CO2. You'll be amazed at the difference! Welcome to the high tech club! 

All you have to do with Riccia is to trim the top off, like you would mow your lawn. With a rock I find it's easier to take it out of the tank and cut it. That way you don't get all those little pieces stuck in all your plants all over the tank. Wherever a piece lands it will begin to grow.


----------



## Zenzi (Sep 25, 2008)

> Wherever a piece lands it will begin to grow


Oh that's good to know. Can I plant the trimmings? lfs said no.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You don't "plant" riccia. It doesn't grow roots or attach itself to things as moss does, although there seems to be one form of riccia that will sink and grow near the bottom. Normally riccia is a floating plant, which is tied to a rock to hold it in one place and at the bottom. You can take the trimmings and "tie" them to another rock - actually I think people use netting of some kind to do that. I don't grow it on purpose, just accidentally when some comes in with new plants.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh ricca will go nuts. 

Mine floated off the rock because I did not trim it. I don't mind. I mgiht fluff it up and make it into a matt. Anyway. I got a little peice of ricca from a GTA person and now I got like 8 times tha starting amount since middle of August. It's crazy stuff.


----------



## lonetcrystal (Oct 24, 2008)

Riccia fluitans is an enticingly versatile water plant, and joy of joys, it is not usually labor intensive in terms of care and maintenance. When being kept in an aquarium, it is considered very easy to maintain and is very suitable for beginners to the hobby of keeping aquatic plants. It has a very wide tolerance to water conditions, doing well in medium soft to very hard water, at a pH from 6.0 to 8.0. The temperature can vary between 15 degrees C to 30 degrees C. These factors make the plant almost invaluable in that it can be kept together with almost any variety of freshwater fish that a hobbyist chooses. 
---------------
Alice

Guaranteed ROI


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

yes.i hate this plant.like tex gal said.it grows everywhere.and grow too fast.i tried my best to removed them from the tank.after 4 months.it came back again.


----------

